

Visa temporarily stops iZettle payments in Denmark, Norway and Finland - martinnormark
https://www.izettle.com/DK/blog/2012/07/30/letter-to-izettlers-in-denmark-finland-and-norway/
Due to a policy decision by Visa Europe, iZettle has temporarily stopped processing payments in Denmark, Norway and Findland.&#60;p&#62;I don't know much about this particular case, but sometimes it seems that we have a load of regulations and policies in Europe (Denmark in particular) that makes innovation harder, instead of embracing it.
======
JCB_K
That'd really sucks if you're relying on them as a business owner, but it's
also a lesson to avoid relying on products still in development.

I'd be interested to know what this policy change is though. I believe Visa
didn't work on iZettle in the UK since launch.

~~~
dubcroster
A worthy note to add to this is that the market for credit card payment in, at
least Denmark, is almost monopolized through nordic payment provider NETS
(<http://nets.eu>). Their prices are steep and iZettle was for many a much
cheaper and easier alternative.

